# Strion Owners - Please check in...



## Dukester (Oct 21, 2005)

How often do you top off your Strion. I am trying to interpert the owners manual that came with the light. The manual says the light does not like to be used in a standby mode. It also says to charge often so here I am scratching my head.

Do you charge daily, weekly, after each use etc...

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## cslinger (Oct 21, 2005)

I top mine off about once a week or so. 

Chris


----------



## Phaserburn (Oct 21, 2005)

Without use, I'd be totally comfortable with multiple months between charging. I have many other li-ion powered lights, and the *whole point* of this chemistry is that it's self discharge is pretty minimal. You could put your Strion on the shelf for 3 months or more and still have well over a 90% charge when you need it. Topping off is unnecessary. Nimh can benefit because of their heavy self discharge losses, plus they lose that prem-o voltage boost of coming fresh off the charger. Li-ion just isn't like that. Also, don't leave it on the charger when it's done - it does not trickle charge. Again, there is no need for trickle charging when using li-ion technology.

For non-use lights, quarterly would be fine. The manual says (without really explaining) charge often. What SL means is that don't wait for the whole charge to be used, otherwise known as battery cycling (nickel chemistries can benefit from this). Li-ions don't need it, and don't benefit from it. In fact, if you use the light for 20 minutes of burn time, charge it. It won't hurt, and the cells react nicely to this kind of recharging.

My rule of thumb is to charge after every prolonged burn (10-15mins constant on or in a single day), or after 20+ mins (mental estimation) intermittent use. Your battery will always be fresh and never taxed. You will always have a good amount of time in the tank to use. It really depends mostly on your usage pattern. Simply, more use, more charge. If you use it intermittently but need to know that you have a full hour on tap, like if you were a LEO, then charge more often.


----------



## pedalinbob (Oct 21, 2005)

Now, wouldn't it be cool if it had a "fuel guage"?

Bob


----------



## Unicorn (Oct 21, 2005)

Lithium Ion also doesn't have any memory problems so if you do top it off frequently it won't hurt anything.

A fuel guage. Why not? My laptop, cell phone, iPod, PSP, and Palm all have battery guages and use Lithium Ion batteries. Why not a flashlight??? Maybe not as detailed as the guage in the laptop or PSP, but still a 4 or 5 bar meter would be fantastic.


----------



## Phaserburn (Oct 21, 2005)

That would be nice, and some flashlights, most notably headlamps, do have a blinking light that turns color as a fuel gauge. I guess manufacturers only think you're serious about flashlight use if you're willing to strap on to your forehead.

I like the bars on my cell phone, but that won't work on a flashlight. It's dark, remember? You'd need to have it backlit or somesuch to be able to see it.


----------



## HunkaBurninLove (Oct 21, 2005)

I top mine off once a month or so, if even that. My battery voltage measurements don't show that much a difference between 2 weeks without charging vs a month w/o charging.


----------



## boostmiser (Oct 21, 2005)

Probably once a week - overnight. I only ran it down to nothing once. I use it lightly every night. It generally sits in my night stand. I just wish the grip on this light was better. I also don't like the tail cap. I want a protruding switch. But I understand the value of a recessed tail cap for many.


----------



## *Bryan* (Oct 21, 2005)

I charge mine once a month but it usually depends on the amount of use. If I use it a lot, I top it off.


----------



## lightplay22 (Oct 21, 2005)

My strion is my edc go to light that keeps my 123a expenditures at a minimum. I use it at least a little every day and sometimes for extended periods. I have run it down several times and as far a charging, I will top it off anytime I know an extended use is coming. Normally I charge it about every 2 weeks or so, or if I happen to run it down. I bought this light as soon as they were available to purchase and think about getting another one because, when is one ever enough?


----------



## VWTim (Oct 24, 2005)

over the summer I was using mine as my investigation light at the auto shop. I'd run it down every 2 weeks and charge it then. It's hard to tell when it's getting low, since they still put out a lot off light till the end.


----------



## kwando (Oct 31, 2005)

i haven't owned my strion long enough to determine how often i need to charge it yet, but i have a question. 

have any of your strion owners had problems with the tailcap screwing itself in and turning on in a holster? I use a ripoffs holster and so far it has turned on by itself twice. The only way i can tell the light is on is by the heat against my body. The body is hot and there is some melting on the holster.

I tried to find a o-ring to prevent the tail cap from tightening too much, but i haven't found the perfect fit yet. 

Any help is appreciated.

Thx


----------



## Dukester (Oct 31, 2005)

I have had it happen once and to correct the problem I merely turned the tailcap a good 1/2 turn from the "on position", this has seemed to correct the problem. I think prior to this I had the light stowed with less than a 1/4 turn from the "on position".

Dave


----------



## lightplay22 (Oct 31, 2005)

My strion has turned on in my pocket a couple of times and as mentioned above, I needed to back the tailcap off a little more.

Also I just got some of the non conducting nyogel which gave the tailcap more resistence to turning, which I like better.

Sometimes I back the tailcap off just enough to turn the lamp off and then I can just mash the whole tailcap instead of the button to get temporary lighting. I just remember to back it off more before putting it in my pocket.


----------



## greenLED (Nov 1, 2005)

anyone own a MagCharger and a Strion? How do both compare in brightness, and throw?
Thx.


----------



## Phaserburn (Nov 4, 2005)

Magcharger is at least twice the lumens, and throws farther. The MC is also more expensive, and at least 5 X the size and weight of the Strion.


----------



## CLHC (Nov 4, 2005)

Phaserburn said:


> Magcharger is at least twice the lumens, and throws farther. The MC is also more expensive, and at least 5 X the size and weight of the Strion.



If this singular wit is true then that answered my question. . .Thanks!


----------



## Phaserburn (Nov 4, 2005)

You're welcome. It was a true statement, not meant to be witty. The MC is a 3D size light, and the Strion a 2x123 size light. Lumen ratings for the MC are around 175 with stock lamp vs. around 80 for the Strion. The Strion weighs around 5 oz or so, IIRC, and the MC around 32 oz.


----------



## CLHC (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey there PhaserBurn! How's the beam pattern/quality of the Strion? Comparable to let's say. . .SureFire's? Just curious before making this move.


----------



## Phaserburn (Nov 4, 2005)

The beam quality is very good. The Strion is optimized for throw, and will outthrow SF. The beam quality is also very good, with no practical artifacts in the beam. You won't be disappointed in the output vs a 2 cell Surefire. The Strion is a small touch larger than an E2, but it's still a really compact light.

If you've been thinking on it, get one. You will like it, and if not, you'll have no trouble moving it on BST.

The MC class of lights is in a different league all together than the Strion, and includes lights like the Tigerlight and Streamlight SL-20X. These are fullsize lights, and modded can become 500 lumen monsters. What I'm saying is that the Strion is bright and throws very well - for a pocket light. It can't be fairly compared to the lights I listed above.


----------



## CLHC (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks Phaser! Now I have a better understanding of the Strion from a real world user. So, not much larger than the E2x eh? That's good to know. I've only seen it like behind a glass shelf at the gun shop here and usually the battery is like drained next to nothing. So for me to actually see the light at peak power is not there.

Yes! I have a MagCharger and in it's stock form is truly bright and white. At least the one that I have. If I understand this right—One can do a simple upgrade by inserting the Welch/Allyn 1160 and it's much brighter?


----------



## Phaserburn (Nov 4, 2005)

Yes, the 1160 will increase output significantly. It will also, however, increase heat generated to the bulb pedestal, which has had some reported issues with melting on long burns. The runtime will be significantly reduced because you're doubling the current draw. The MC60, IIRC, will get around 40 mins on the stock pack. YMMV. You can also drop in a SL35X LA for similar runtime, similar output, but a far more floodlike, smooth beam. The SL LA wouldn't pose the heat risk of the WA 1160. At least, I've not heard of MC damage due to using this lamp.

Flashlightreviews.com can show you the size, weight and output/throw comparisons between the E2 and Strion. Strion, besides being rechargeable, maintains it's brightness FAR better than 2x123 lights over the course of 60+ mins runtime. In effect, you won't see major dimming until it's time to recharge. But then again, with the li-ion chemistry, why wait to recharge? See my earlier comments in this thread about when I recharge my Strion.


----------



## sanseiryu (Nov 4, 2005)

As my EDC, I haven't found any other that gives me the performance and value that this compact flashlight provides. As a Gas Company Technician, a lot of my work is done in the evenings and in dark, dimly lit areas. I need something that lights up well, throws far(for reading addresses), rechargable, is compact. This flashlight fits the bill. As I use the light alot during service calls, I keep a spare in my truck on a charger. After several house calls, I swap out my flashlights for a fully charged one. I also own and use 3/5 watt LED cr123 flashlights, but generally find them too bright for the closeup work I have to do. As a backup, I use an Electrolumens XM-3 AA luxeon flashlight, using rechargable nimh batteries. My other must have is my EOS headlamp, for hands free work, as the Strion is just a bit large for teeth gripping. George


----------



## CLHC (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks again Phaser for the WA1160 on the MagCharger information. I'll have to look more into that—_and_ Streamlight's Strion!


----------



## Phaserburn (Nov 4, 2005)

Just remember that on the 1160, there are many users that swear they do long burns and have no heat issues. These users seem to greatly outnumber those who have had a problem. I am one of those who's pedestal started taking damage when using the 1160. YMMV.


----------



## CLHC (Nov 4, 2005)

Caution regarded for the MC. Do you know what online store that sells the Strion for a very _reasonable_ price? The one here is out of stock and goes for $110.00!

By the way, what is YMMV?


----------



## peekay331 (Nov 4, 2005)

does anyone know if the rechargeable pack on the strion is easy to swap out? if so, i can pick up a spare pack on fleabay for 25 bucks and keep both packs charged.


----------



## kwando (Nov 4, 2005)

just unscrew the tail cap and the batt should drop right out...

as far as the tail cap tightening and turning on, i found that a small oring prevents that from happening but it also allows me to use the constant on...


----------



## Phaserburn (Nov 4, 2005)

Got my Strion for 65 including chargers...


----------



## lightplay22 (Nov 4, 2005)

The battery is very easy to remove and replace. I've thought about getting a spare battery for about $25.00 or so but will probably just get another light which is about $60.00 without any chargers.


----------



## peekay331 (Nov 7, 2005)

lightplay22 said:


> The battery is very easy to remove and replace. I've thought about getting a spare battery for about $25.00 or so but will probably just get another light which is about $60.00 without any chargers.


 
that is a good point-especially given that a new light comes with 2 extra bulbs too. 2 bulbs= about 11 bucks + $25 and you're already at $36 bucks. basically all that other stuff costs only an additional 24 bucks.


----------



## Phaserburn (Nov 7, 2005)

peekay331 said:


> that is a good point-especially given that a new light comes with 2 extra bulbs too. 2 bulbs= about 11 bucks + $25 and you're already at $36 bucks. basically all that other stuff costs only an additional 24 bucks.


 
Excellent point, Peek. I've always thought that the Strion was a good candidate for multiple lights with one charger. With their low self discharge and small size/weight, keep one in each car/coat/bag.


----------



## echo154 (Dec 1, 2005)

I use mine every night and put it in the charger as needed?(IE depends on use...if I use it a fair amount...say 10 minutes or so). I have never had it run out yet!


----------



## Cream Puff (Dec 1, 2005)

Is anybody using a belt sheath for their Strion? Does anybody know where to get one?


----------



## Dukester (Dec 1, 2005)

Cream Puff said:


> Is anybody using a belt sheath for their Strion? Does anybody know where to get one?


 
I see this is your first post to the board, welcome and hold on to your plastic...:naughty: 

This is the holster I use for my Strion, it is a Ripoff Holster and it works very well...

Check out http://www.brightguy.com/detail.php?Sku=REECO153


----------



## Cream Puff (Dec 1, 2005)

Dukester said:


> I see this is your first post to the board, welcome and hold on to your plastic...:naughty:
> 
> This is the holster I use for my Strion, it is a Ripoff Holster and it works very well...
> 
> Check out http://www.brightguy.com/detail.php?Sku=REECO153


Haha thanks. Is there any chance that the flap will press down on the tail switch if you shut it too tightly? Is the light snug inside the sheath or does it wobble around? Other than those two concerns it looks good! BTW, the Strion is my first and last light.


----------



## Dukester (Dec 1, 2005)

Cream Puff said:


> Haha thanks. Is there any chance that the flap will press down on the tail switch if you shut it too tightly? Is the light snug inside the sheath or does it wobble around? Other than those two concerns it looks good! BTW, the Strion is my first and last light.



No, there is no problem with the flap interferring with the tail switch and the holster does secure the Strion quite nicely, no wobbling at all...

Dave


----------



## turbodog (Dec 2, 2005)

I bought one last week to give as a gift. I have carefully removed it from the box to test it a little and to make sure it's fully charged when the person gets it.

To answer some questions that have been asked.

1. very small light, just a fuzz bigger than an e2e

2. not crazy about the tail switch, but it is easy to find

3. beam is focusable and looks just like a mag's beam. it can be laser spot or flood (with the nice dark spot in the center). the reflector has some mild stippling

4. it fits in your pocket very well

5. beam is very white, and can pick out stuff at 400' fairly well

6. battery is 2.0 Ah in capacity

paid $86 retail with 1 charge base and both ac and dc cords.


----------



## eebowler (Jan 24, 2006)

Does anyone in here or anyone who reads this thread know if any Pila or AW Li Ion cells will work in the Strion?


----------



## dougmccoy (Jan 24, 2006)

Anybody have any problems usingtheir Strion in heavy prolonged rain?

Doug


----------



## Phaserburn (Jan 24, 2006)

eebowler, the Strion uses a different shape battery with different connectivity than standard. You must use a Streamlight Strion battery; they are also sold seperately if you want additional runtime options.

Dougmccoy, I've used my Strion in rain and snow without any problems. I think anything short of a prolonged submerging will be fine.

turbodog, the Strion does have a Mag-ish beam in that it can be small spot or flood, but it also has an almost artifact/ring free beam. Not quite SF, but very acceptable in my opinion.


----------



## JAS (Jan 24, 2006)

*Newer sister to Strion*

Would anybody else like to see a slightly bigger, brighter version of the Strion? I don't just mean a Stinger, but something nes that also uses rechargeable lithium-ion batteries.


----------



## eebowler (Jan 24, 2006)

Phaserburn: Thank you!


----------



## JackJ (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: Newer sister to Strion*



JAS said:


> Would anybody else like to see a slightly bigger, brighter version of the Strion? I don't just mean a Stinger, but something nes that also uses rechargeable lithium-ion batteries.


 
I love the current size, brightness, and beam adjustability (haven't had a problem with the bulb loosening). The only thing I'd like to see more of is runtime. I get 68 mins. with mine. I use it as a bicycle light, and would love to see a version capable of 120 minutes.


----------



## dougmccoy (Jan 24, 2006)

Phaserburn

Thanks for the candid answer, very helpful!

Doug


----------

